# Avanzare da Gnome 2 a Gnome 3

## saverik

salve a tutti...

mi conviene avanzare da G2 aG3?

Quanto e' pesante gmone 3 rispetto al 2?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Forse ti conviene usare un livecd per provare gnome3: è molto diverso e potresti trovartici male.

----------

## saverik

ho gia usato Gnome 3 e l'ho trovato carino..

comunque prima di cambiamenti epocli faccio un bel backup con clonezilla...  di sicuro non voglio stare un altro mese a ricompilare il tutto....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

